# Calling Cinelli Owners



## BernyMac (Jul 13, 2010)

Can you please post a pic of your rides? There does not seem to be a lot of them around. I want to get a Cinelli Unica


----------



## stelvio1925 (Oct 29, 2008)

Not very many, but here's the thread:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=134


----------



## BernyMac (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks!


----------

